# Post Your Baby Pictures!



## CellyCell (Jun 17, 2008)

Bust out the photos when you all were once cute






I'll start:

-----------

First one is with my mom.






I think I was over 1 years here.






At 3 or 4 - sporting the cosby sweater






And at my 4th birthday party






Your turn


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 17, 2008)

aww, adorable!

I will have to look for some of mine and do some scanning


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 17, 2008)

i've gotta do some hard searching, but your're so adorable celly!!


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww so cute! I have lots of pics on some disk somewhere, I'll have to hunt them down and upload, my hair was a really light blonde, I miss it


----------



## Aprill (Jun 17, 2008)

What a cute little ehag...Ill post mine later


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww so cute Celly!!!





I'll post one of me later.


----------



## Karren (Jun 17, 2008)

Your so cute, Celly!! I have to go dig mine out of the photo albums and scan them in.... Old old old black and white... Lol.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 17, 2008)

so cute Celly !

the only one i have scanned is one taken at walibi in Belgium. must be 4 on this pic.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol, thanks guys.

Aw - aude! I love your hair there... so cute.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 17, 2008)

I have no baby pictures Celly but I have one when I was really young






and u are so adorable when you were little! Celly!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL!






You all are super cute!


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...utie/scan1.jpg

You all are super cute!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/scan0001.jpg

awww that is so cute! lmao


----------



## LilDee (Jun 17, 2008)

All I can see are x's





Except, I can see Magossiene's picture. You are super cute





There are a couple pictures of lil' me in my profile


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All I can see are x's



Except, I can see Magossiene's picture. You are super cute





There are a couple pictures of lil' me in my profile





I can see all of them. That's weird!
Could it be your browser? Can you see other images posted in the forums?


----------



## KatJ (Jun 17, 2008)

This is the only one I have:


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ricci: Way too cute! :-D


----------



## daer0n (Jun 18, 2008)

I owe you mine Celly, cause i left them all in Mexico at my parents house.

But you were so cute haha.

Shaundra, you looked so freaking cute! i love your pictures!

Love yours too Mag, haha, very very cute!


----------



## ivette (Jun 18, 2008)

you all were cute kids.

celia, you look like your mom

ricci, very brainy- smart, really into school and studying

magosienne- sweet and shy

stereogirl- curious, fun loving

katj- quiet and obedient

i hope i didn't miss anyone


----------



## KatJ (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ivette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you all were cute kids.
celia, you look like your mom

ricci, very brainy- smart, really into school and studying

magosienne- sweet and shy

stereogirl- curious, fun loving

katj- quiet and obedient

i hope i didn't miss anyone

Are you serious? You hit me dead on!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 18, 2008)

*Kindergarden photo* (Yes, you LOVE my mullet..hahaha)






(Not sure how old I was here)


----------



## daer0n (Jun 18, 2008)

Very cute Patricia!

you still look the same except i think your eyes are/seem rounder and bigger now


----------



## Ricci (Jun 18, 2008)

Adorable!

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so cute Celly !
the only one i have scanned is one taken at walibi in Belgium. must be 4 on this pic.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...libi_small.jpg

I see a resemblance! you were so cute! Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...utie/scan1.jpg

You all are super cute!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/scan0001.jpg


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 18, 2008)

You are all so cute!! I'll have to pull out some of mine.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 18, 2008)

aw Thank you!

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ricci: Way too cute! :-D You looked like an angel! Originally Posted by *KatJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is the only one I have:
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...s1217/baby.jpg

Originally Posted by *ivette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ricci, very brainy- smart, really into school and studying
hehe if u only knew.. just kidding lol
You were really cute!

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v497/puncturedskirt/kindergarden.jpg*Kindergarden photo* (Yes, you LOVE my mullet..hahaha)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...t/trishkid.jpg

(Not sure how old I was here)


----------



## katana (Jun 18, 2008)

AWE! Everybody is so cute and innocent looking!





You were all such l'il darlings!

I don't have any pics scanned, or here with me, but if I can find one, I will definitely post it!


----------



## beaglette (Jun 18, 2008)

You look JUST like Dakota Fanning in that picture.

As a matter of fact, she favors you a lot at her age now!

Very cute!

Warmly,

Brandi

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...utie/scan1.jpg

You all are super cute!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/scan0001.jpg


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2008)

Me with Mom......


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 18, 2008)

aww Karren that cute hehe, your mum is really pretty too


----------



## Ricci (Jun 18, 2008)

You were really cute!

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me with Mom......
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...41966-mom2.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...41966-mom1.jpg


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 18, 2008)

Karren, you really look like your Mom!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Laura Faye, Ricci and Lisa. Yeah.. I inherited a lot from my mom!! Lol.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 18, 2008)

So cute Karren!

you do look a lot like your mom!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 18, 2008)

aw, cute Karren !


----------



## LilDee (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can see all of them. That's weird!
Could it be your browser? Can you see other images posted in the forums?

I can see them now!





Aww all the pictures are sooo cute!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha awww all the pictures. So innocent. LOL

Patricia, so digging that mullet.










Should rename the thread to "awww".


----------



## Ricci (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG I seen that pic online before lmao!

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha awww all the pictures. So innocent. LOL
Patricia, so digging that mullet.





http://hometown.aol.com/emeraldex/051226time/mullet.jpg

Should rename the thread to "awww".


----------



## Tyari (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow! I'm sooo lovin' this thread! I'll have to see what I can dig up!


----------



## esha (Jun 19, 2008)

Aw, this thread is cute!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 19, 2008)

lmao @ Celly.


----------



## MissElaine (Jun 19, 2008)

Aww! Everyone looks so cute!










Me and my Daddy when I was just a little baby! It looks like I'm about to punch something!






Such a happy baby! Look at my little teeth coming in!






Wooo! Sweaty baby! That's what I get for growing up in Houston!






A foam ball. Who knew it could make a kid so happy?






My favorite picture of me and my Daddy. I adored him then and I still do now!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissElaine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww! Everyone looks so cute!





http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/7851/child5vm8.jpg

Me and my Daddy when I was just a little baby! It looks like I'm about to punch something!

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/6275/child4jl3.jpg

Such a happy baby! Look at my little teeth coming in!

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/4738/child2tx4.jpg

Wooo! Sweaty baby! That's what I get for growing up in Houston!

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/879/child1gk8.jpg

A foam ball. Who knew it could make a kid so happy?

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/3237/child3eo4.jpg

My favorite picture of me and my Daddy. I adored him then and I still do now!





You were sooo adorable! Love the captions too..


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 19, 2008)

Aw, Elaine. The last picture is really cute/cool... I like that one too.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jun 20, 2008)

You guys are all so cute!!!!

Here's my mug. I think I was

like 4??


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Jun 20, 2008)

Awww ever cute pics ladies



! I should scan some when I have the chance lol. Neat idea tho!


----------



## Jinx (Jun 20, 2008)

About a year old-


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 20, 2008)

omg so you are all so cute.

I can see the resemblance from who you are shining through (of course duh... but it's fun to see)

Celly you look like your beautiful mom!

I digitalize a few pics from little me, my mother was always taking pictures


----------



## magosienne (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg so you are all so cute.I can see the resemblance from who you are shining through (of course duh... but it's fun to see)

Celly you look like your beautiful mom!

I digitalize a few pics from little me, my mother was always taking pictures





http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...r_01/jong3.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...01/jong218.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...r_01/jong7.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._01/jong14.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._01/jong11.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._01/jong15.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n.../jong17600.jpg

aww, too adorable !


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 20, 2008)

Aww you guys are so cute. I would post some of mine but I don't have any. My parents have em all and they dont live here anymore.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Purple Rain- Not to sound wierd haha but you have really pretty eyes. They are so blue!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Purple Rain- Not to sound wierd haha but you have really pretty eyes. They are so blue! I think the blue color is intensified by the flash.Now they are not that bright blue anymore I think.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 21, 2008)

So the first one is me at my Grandma's house....yes in a bikini with a bleached perm.

And school pic from 3rd Grade!





Edit: Don't know why I keep getting thumbnails too. Anyway, middle thumbnail is me on the left, in the leggings and jelly shoes!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 22, 2008)

Cute thread, everyones pictures are adorable!

This is the only baby picture I could find. It's one of my favorites. I think I was a year old, it was my first of many trips to Disneyland.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute thread, everyones pictures are adorable!
This is the only baby picture I could find. It's one of my favorites. I think I was a year old, it was my first of many trips to Disneyland.





http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...wonderland.jpg

Jacquelyna, that's very cute especially with the Alice IWL characters. It's so adorable.Though the two characters scared me


----------



## imlovely (Jun 22, 2008)

Attachment 40868


----------



## imlovely (Jun 22, 2008)

I still have the dress I'm wearing in this pic


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 22, 2008)

kdmakeuparts &amp; imlovely very sweet!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2008)

Awww.





PurpleRain, the last one is my absolute favorite. Something about that picture I really like...just so cute.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jacquelyna, that's very cute especially with the Alice IWL characters. It's so adorable.Though the two characters scared me

Thanks Nancy, I like your pictures as well. Especially the one with you sitting on the chair, too cute!


----------



## emfan4life (Jun 23, 2008)

awwwwww this is soooo fricken cute, its not even funny!!!!!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 17, 2008)

Everyone's baby pics are so cute! Thanks for sharing them.

Had to ask my family to scan and email some of my baby pictures. So, here's a couple of me.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 17, 2008)

All the pictures are so cute! Here's me.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 17, 2008)

4 years old, in McD's, like all American kids growing up..:









Me in May (only because you girls don't know what I look like yet):


----------

